# portable miter saw material support stand



## Ncolarusso (Feb 18, 2016)

Here is a prototype of retrofitted material supports for my store bought miter saw stand. there will be edits that i will be making in the upcoming weeks but i wanted to throw this out here to share


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

nice stand . one question .is the fence on the out feeds flush with saw fence .if so this could give you trouble .if the board has a bow in it you may not get it tight to the fence at the saw .this can be a scary dangerous when the blade comes through and sucks your board towards the fence when comes through . i would sujest you set it back a slight bit .like a 1/2" . you are wise to build such a good stand . looks like it was fun to build also .


----------



## Ncolarusso (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Josephf! I actually thought of that exact issue when I was coming up with the design. What I did was put front to back adjustment in the fence where it attaches to the saw stand. I really want to outfit the top of the fence with the Kreg flip stop track and some Incra attachments but we will see if that ever happens. I have a similar setup on my shop stand but that one has the luxury of staying in one spot.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah i have kreg flip stops on one of mine .I find having them to be so helpful .having to get repeat cuts but also not needing to pull my tape out . though the outfeed on the right side of one of the tables is just flat surface . about 12" wide .it becomes a work table .for instance when needing to cut acute angles on some trex decking .i set a piece of carpet on the table top . set the saw so it went just a slight bit deeper then the trex decking .when i made the cut carpet protected the table top . or i can clamp it and pop in a domino ,biscuit or pocket screws in the end . A good stand for your saw is essential .amazing how many people do not bother


----------

